# a light for the flowering stage ?



## skullcandy (Sep 6, 2012)

i know that growers with the most success during there flowering stage say that the high presure sodium lights is the way to go, however i am courious if anyone here has tryed flowering with led's or the t5's , cfl's i also wonder because i can use 2-3 cfls at 200wattes each which i believe produce around 36,000 lumes what i don't know is will that be enough to flower the plants, i got a small space 3'x3' a couple plants . also i already got the led light it products a purpleish color of light , can i use this light with cfl's being that the cfl's produce more of a white colored light , i am wondering if this will hurt them . is it possiable this might work?


----------



## tastyness (Sep 6, 2012)

*SkullCandy*
You wrote: 


> i know that growers with the most success during there flowering stage say that the high presure sodium lights is the way to go, however i am courious if anyone here has tryed flowering with led's or the t5's , cfl's....


Short answer.  Successful growers say HPS because that produces the results you are after.
Why would you want to go with CFL's or something else instead?  If it ain't broke- don't fix it.

One thing I've learned in my 50+ years is that when you ask experts a question -- be smart enough to do what they say. 

Off topic aside:  


> _You see, once upon a time, I too was an "expert" in a particular field.  Lawyers would pay me lots of money for my advice - and then ignore it.  I could never understand it- but when I looked closely at myself I realized I did the same thing.  Now, as best as I am able, I try to do what my trusted "experts" tell me.  And in the case of "experts" I choose to pay - like building inspectors, accountants, trainers- I try to do what they tell me EVEN when I think I know better.  _



You will see over and over - CFL's do actually run hotter and cost more.  
LED's just don't work - YET and that's been going on around a decade now.  It could change but hasn't yet.  

*Make yourself happy- make your plants happy.* :icon_smile:  Do whatever it takes to get HPS.  I waited almost 30 years to start growing because I didn't have access to the right equipment to do the job.  It's worth the wait to do it right, I believe.  

At least my plants certainly seem to be happy - thanks to my MP "experts". 
I know I couldn't have done it without all the generous people here.


----------



## Hick (Sep 6, 2012)

there are some that flower w/ cfls and are satisfied with their results .....until they use a hid. I can't recall anyone that has ever returned to cfls or asserted that cfls were superior, after running a hps.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 6, 2012)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> i know that growers with the most success during there flowering stage say that the high presure sodium lights is the way to go, however i am courious if anyone here has tryed flowering with led's or the t5's , cfl's i also wonder because i can use 2-3 cfls at 200wattes each which i believe produce around 36,000 lumes what i don't know is will that be enough to flower the plants, i got a small space 3'x3' a couple plants . also i already got the led light it products a purpleish color of light , can i use this light with cfl's being that the cfl's produce more of a white colored light , i am wondering if this will hurt them . is it possiable this might work?



Bottom line is that CFLs cost more and do less (have you priced actual 200W bulbs?). IMO, LEDs are not even in the running for flowering.  The heat and the cost of 3 CFLs that are _ACTUAL_ 200W will be substantially more than a 600W HPS and give you substantially less bud.  It is the lumens that are important.  Look at it this way.  Three 200W CFLs (bulb cost approx $75 each plus cords, reflectors, and mogul bases) will use 600W and emit 36,000 lumens that do not penetrate much.  A 600W HPS cost around $200 (less than the cost of 3 200W CFL bulbs) and will emit 90,000 lumens, burn cooler, and produce substantially more bud.  This is a considerstion every month when you pay the electric bill.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 6, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> there are some that flower w/ cfls and are satisfied with their results .....until they use a hid. I can't recall anyone that has ever returned to cfls or asserted that cfls were superior, after running a hps.





*Thechef   *comes to my mind as one that uses cfl  the entire grow...he seems to like the results...and not sure if hes tried HID or not...I use them in clone/strarts

take care and be safe


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Sep 6, 2012)

hi came across this thread today trying to answer some lighting questions when flowering. i have read alot on lighting and flowering and have just confused myself. Do you just add the HPS bulb to your fluorescent lighting and or do you use just the HPS? Is it crucial to flower a plant at a certain age? can a plant be too old to flower or can you wait until it is at your desired hight no matter how old it is? also ive read where if your on a 24/0 schedule to lower it to 16/8 then to 12/12 and then where others just go strait to a 12/12 which method is better if there is one or is it personal preference. thanks for your time and sorry for taking the topic off course a bit


----------



## pcduck (Sep 6, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> there are some that flower w/ cfls and are satisfied with their results .....until they use a hid. I can't recall anyone that has ever returned to cfls or asserted that cfls were superior, after running a hps.



:yeahthat:

Didn't Weedhopper use cfl's or t-5s for awhile? and was happy, then tried a hps and never looked back after that.

Maybe he will pop in with his thoughts.


----------



## Hick (Sep 7, 2012)

DarkHorse007 said:
			
		

> hi came across this thread today trying to answer some lighting questions when flowering. i have read alot on lighting and flowering and have just confused myself. Do you just add the HPS bulb to your fluorescent lighting and or do you use just the HPS? Is it crucial to flower a plant at a certain age? can a plant be too old to flower or can you wait until it is at your desired hight no matter how old it is? also ive read where if your on a 24/0 schedule to lower it to 16/8 then to 12/12 and then where others just go strait to a 12/12 which method is better if there is one or is it personal preference. thanks for your time and sorry for taking the topic off course a bit



you'll want a "minimum" of 5000 lumens p/sq/ft with the hps. the ptoblem with 'adding' the cfls to the hps, cfls HAVE to be close to the plants or they're worthless, if they are close, they usually block, shadow the hps.
  alternating nodes and/or preflowers are a sign they are sexually mature and ready to flower. But they can/will remain in veg state as long as they are on 'long day/short night' lighting. No "age" restrictions on flowering 
  "IMO".. no reason to go 16/8. It would only prolong the 'stretching' period that flowering induces.


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Sep 7, 2012)

thanks that cleared up alot of questions i had


----------



## NorcalSMKR (Feb 7, 2013)

I have both t-5 (5x2' tubes for 2x2 area[~2400 lumens/ sq ft]) and a 1000w HPS (2x6 area[~11500 lumens/sq ft]). I recently experimented with flowering under the t-5 because my HPS area was full. The T-5's DID flower the plant succesfully, however when I did the same strain in both areas the T-5 product was a bit underwhelming. Quality was similar to about the same, but much less weight than the HPS and it took slightly longer for the plant to flip


----------

